# GT Lightning Ti



## frozenfrogz (8. April 2003)

N´Abend!

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines GT Lightning Titan (19,5´´).
So viel ich heraus finden konnte, handelt es sich hierbei um die hübsche D ) Variante des Xizang -> also in Titan natur (perlgestrahlt?), naja matt halt.

Ich habe den Rahmen einzeln erworben und im Internet keine weiteren Informationen darüber gefunden.
Ich würde mal tippen, daß das Gerät so um ´98 gebaut worden ist?

Vor allem täte mich interesseiren, für welche Gabel der Rahmen damals gebaut wurde, wo er gebaut wurde und von wem und überhaupt...

Ach ja. Eine ungefähre Preis Angabe zu dem Rahmen währe auch super.

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## lebaron (8. April 2003)

hi

hatten wir das nicht schon mal im klassikforum???

also mit dem xizang hat der recht wenig zu tun außer dem material und meines wissens nach müsste der doch auch älter sein, naja bin mal gespannt was der vertrieb sagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Dirk (8. April 2003)

Hast du kein Bild von deinem Bike
also GT baute nur 2 Titan Rahmen

Julia Furtado wurde darauf schon Weltmeister

1. GT Xizang ( MTB ) gabs ab "95
Material: 3-2.5 Titan konifiziert
Lenkwinkel: 71°, Sitzwinkel: 74°, 
Oberrohrlänge: 575mm, Kettenstrebe: 426mm, 
Radstand: 1068mm
Geometrie auf Federgabel angepaßt: ja.
Preis: 3635,-DM


2. Edge Titan ( Rennradrahmen )
Material: 3-2.5 Titan konifiziert
Lenkwinkel: 73°, Sitzwinkel: 74°, 
Oberrohrlänge: 550mm, Kettenstrebe: 405mm, 
Radstand: 985mm
Geometrie auf Federgabel angepaßt: nein.
Preis: 4240,-DM


----------



## lebaron (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GT Dirk _
> *Hast du kein Bild von deinem Bike
> also GT baute nur 2 Titan Rahmen
> *


falsch!


----------



## frozenfrogz (9. April 2003)

Hier bitteschön:










Somit währe das hier zumindest der 3te Typ Rahmen in Titan von GT  





Jetzt bitte keine Kommentare zu dem Seitenständer. Ich weiß, Stilbruch an dem Rahmen und bla undso, aber sonst ist das Chaos im Keller vorprogramiert. Geht halt wirklich nicht anders...

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## frozenfrogz (9. April 2003)

Ja, damit war ich schon mal im Klassik Forum.

Habe mich da übrigens nicht wirklich wohl gefühlt.
Na egal.


----------



## Michael_GT (10. April 2003)

Ich hab mal ne Mail an Pacific geschrieben (allerdings hab ich nur nach dem Lightning gefragt), hier die Antwort:

For Modell year 1998 the fork was a judy XC with 65mm of travel
For Modell year 1997 the fork was a Indy SL with 60mm of travel

Vielleicht hat's ja a bisserl geholfen.

Ich könnte noch direkt nach dem Titan-Frame fragen wenn's nötig ist.

Grüße von


----------



## Bersi (10. April 2003)

> Somit währe das hier zumindest der 3te Typ Rahmen in Titan von GT



hm, würde nur gerne wissen wo das was von titan steht?

erinnert eher an stahl... 


mfg


bersi


----------



## Zaskie (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bersi _
> *
> 
> hm, würde nur gerne wissen wo das was von titan steht?
> ...



Das GT Lightning Ti ist ein echtes Titanium  Bike.
High-End Stahl @ Gt heisst Psyclone (Reynolds 853 Stahl)

Grtz


----------



## frozenfrogz (10. April 2003)

Titan deshalb, weil 3Al2,5V für 3/2,5er Titan steht.
Also eine Titan Legierung mit 3% Aluminium und 2,5% Vanadium.

Der Rahmen wiegt alleine (geschätzt) knapp 1,5 Kilogramm.


----------



## Bersi (11. April 2003)

ist mir alles irgenwie suspekt, vorallen das ich nie was von den rahmennamen gehört habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bersi _
> *ist mir alles irgenwie suspekt, vorallen das ich nie was von den rahmennamen gehört habe... *



man kann eben nicht alles kennen


----------



## GT Dirk (13. April 2003)

Geil!!!
Hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut ist ja wirklich ein Titanium.

Unter  http://www.qualityproducts.de/material/tit_mat.htm 
habe ich den um alles aufklärenden  3AL 2,5 V  Eintrag gefunden!!

Wissenswertes    Materialeigenschaften   Vergleichstabelle 

TITAN und seine Legierungen haben bei niedrigerer Dichte die Festigkeiten von Stählen. TITAN wird seit 1949 technisch hergestellt, wobei seine Erzeugung sehr aufwendig ist und sich erst durch die gestiegene Nachfrage der Flugzeug- und Rüstungsindustrie lohnte. Das Erz ( Ilmenit oder Rutil ) wird mit Chlorgas aufgeschlossen, wobei sich die flüssig chemische Verbindung Titanchlorid bildet. Das Titanchlorid wird in einer Argon-Athmosphäre weiterbehandelt bis es durch Niederschmelzen im Vakuum-Lichtbogenofen zu massivem Metall wird.

Reines TITAN hat einen Alpha ( hexagonal ) Kristallaufbau und wird nach DIN17850 in Ti. 1 bis Ti4 klassifiziert. Einsatzbereiche sind chirugische Implantate, chemischer Apparatebau und Galvanotechnik. 

TITAN-Legierungen ( DIN 17851 ) haben entweder einen Alpha oder Beta ( kubisch- raumzentrierten ) oder Alpha-Beta Aufbau durch Eindiffusion von Vanadium, Chrom oder Aluminium etc.. Die Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Legierungen ergeben sich aus der Kristallsruktur:  

Alpha = bis 550° einsetzbar, kaltzäh, schweißbar 
Beta = bsi ca. 320° einsetzbar, höhere Dichte 4,85kg/dm3 ergibt höchste Festigkeit 1270N/mm2 
Alpha-Beta =  Legierungen können durch Wärmebehandlung noch höhere Festigkeiten erreichen z.B. Ti 6Al 4V = 950Nmm/2 wa = 1150Nmm/2. 
Bekannteste Legierungen sind Ti 6Al 4V ( Ti 5 ) und Ti 3Al2 5V ( Ti 9 ). Verwendung bei Motor-, Turbinen- und Triebwerksteilen, Rotorköpfe bei Hubschraubern, Hüllen von Atom-U-Booten, Propellern, Schrauben etc..   Übrigens die antimagnetischen Fähigkeiten verhindern z.B. den Bewuchs von Algen und Muscheln - deswegen sind die Rümpfe von US-Navy Patrolbooten mit TITAN Platten beschlagen.     

Materialeigenschaften

Höchste Korrosionsbeständigkeit gegen oxidierende Säuren, Chloridlösungen und Loch und Spannungsrißkorrosion 
Höchste mechanische Beständigkeit 
Niedrige Dichte = Leicht = 4.5kg/dm3 ca. 50% von Stahl 
Niedriger Ausdehnungskoeffizent 
Nicht magnetisch 
Große Elastizität   
   naja  

Bis dann GT Dirk


----------



## soulman (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bersi _
> *ist mir alles irgenwie suspekt, vorallen das ich nie was von den rahmennamen gehört habe... *



1. der neid is a luder, gelle?
2. augen auf! an der endkappe vom oberrohr steht doch was, oder?
3. sei lernfähig, wenn es nur das gäbe was du auch kennst, wär's nämlich a bissi wenig!

zusätzlich ist zu sagen, dass die amis sehr häufig ihre prototypen einfach verscherbelt haben, statt - wie es in europa häufig üblich ist - die dinger auf nimmerwiedersehen irgendwo vergammeln zu lassen.


----------



## Bersi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von soulman _
> *
> 
> 1. der neid is a luder, gelle?
> ...



fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz schlechter witz 5mark in die schlechtewortkasse,

mit meinem zsakar le kommt ich eh leichte rund steifer! durchs leben...

und zu prototypendasein... wers haben muss


----------



## dracula (14. Juni 2003)

hallo,
fahre schon seit 91 xizang´s,
die ersten (prototypen) gab es bereits 1990

damals kostete der rahmen alleine 5000 steine.

mein erster rahmen war nach einem unfällen mit einem auto und später mit einem fussgänger gebrochen.
hatte dann umgehend von sport import einen ersatz rahmen bekommen, der vorher als testrahmen für sportrad herhalten musste,
dieser war nach der (renn)saison am tretlager gebrochen.

die erste serie wurde in quebec canada hergestellt und war nicht gut geschweisst.

dann hatte ich nochmals einen 93ér rahmen erhalten und den habe ich bis heute. dieser wurde bei sandvik gefertigt.

mein herr papa hat übrigens den ersten zaskar rahmen den es in deutschland gab, dieser wurde 1990 von sport import auf der ifma vorgestellt.


----------



## frozenfrogz (14. Juni 2003)

@dracula

Was hast Du denn für Teile an deinem Xizang?

Mich täte vor allem interessieren was für eine Gabel Du verbaut hast.

Gruß, fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dracula (16. Juni 2003)

ursprünglich hatte ich eine tange switchblade, litespeed vorbau,
graftons, etc insgesamt ca. 9,5 kg.

vorletztes jahr habe ich das rad komplett umgerüstet.

01ér judy race gabel
stütze, vorbau, ti lenker, barends von syncros.
raceface isis lager und kurbel.
ringle nabe v., onyx h., ringle ti´s
magura raceline, dura ace schaltwerk, xtr umwerfer mit suntour 
daumenhebeln

jetzt ca. 10,5 kg dafür aber robuster und zuverlässiger.


----------



## netizen (4. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Zuerst mal sorry, falls ich irgendwelche Regeln verletze, da ich neu in diesem Forum bin.

Ich bin bis letzten Samstag ebenfalls ein GT Lightning gefahren, aber leider ist mir nun das Oberrohr gerissen. Der Riss beginnt vor dem Sattelrohr und geht bis zu dem kleinen Rohrüberschuss dahinter :-(

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob GT zu irgendeiner Kulanz bereit ist oder einen Rahmen mit ähnlichen Maßen anbietet?

Momentan gehe ich zwar davon aus, daß da nichts zu machen ist, möchte die Hoffnung allerdings nicht gänzlich aufgeben.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## netizen (4. Juli 2003)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von dem Schaden


----------



## netizen (4. Juli 2003)

Falls immer noch Zweifel auftreten, das GT-Logo am Ende des Oberrohres:


----------



## frozenfrogz (4. Juli 2003)

Ups...

Was haste denn damit angestellt?

Mit Kulanz ist wohl eher nix, der Rahmen ist ja schon mindestens 5 (?) Jahre alt.

Seit wann fährst Du das Ding denn?

Wie schon erwähnt täte mich der "Tat-Hergang" brennend interessieren.

Den Riß könntest Du wahrscheinlich schweißen lassen. 

Gruß, fro


----------



## netizen (4. Juli 2003)

Das Rad habe ich vor ca. 4-5 Jahren gekauft und bin damit fast ausschließlich Straße gefahren. Das höchste der Gefühle waren schon Wald-/Forstwege, definitiv kein "Freeride-Terrain".

Die Kilometerleistung kann ich nur schätzen; dürfte aber bei unter 10.000KM liegen.

Aufgefallen ist mir der Riss auf einem Radweg am Rhein. Da ich die letzten 500KM überhaupt nicht im Gelände war, gehe ich davon aus, dass es ganz einfach eine Ermüdungserscheinung des Materials ist... 

Als ich kurz nach unten gesehen habe, habe ich einen schwarzen Strich auf dem Rahmen gesehen, der sich dann als Riss herausgestellt hat.

Mit Schweissen ist da m.E. nicht viel zu machen, da Titan wohl nur unter Sauerstoffausschluss (Flutung des Raumes mit Argon) geschweißt werden kann. Da ich niemanden kenne, der sowas macht, habe ich aufgrund der zu erwartenden Kosten davon Abstand genommen. Hast Du eine Idee wer sowas machen könnte?

Eigentlich hatte ich mir von dem Rad noch mindestens eine Saison erhofft, aber bei einem Gewicht von 95KG kann man wohl keine Wunder bzgl. Lebensdauer erwarten :-(

Gruss

Michael


----------



## gruenbaer (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von netizen _
> *Mit Schweissen ist da m.E. nicht viel zu machen, da Titan wohl nur unter Sauerstoffausschluss (Flutung des Raumes mit Argon) geschweißt werden kann. Da ich niemanden kenne, der sowas macht, habe ich aufgrund der zu erwartenden Kosten davon Abstand genommen. Hast Du eine Idee wer sowas machen könnte?
> *



Frag mal bei O.M.T. (www.omt.de). Die kommen zwar aus der Medizintechnik-Branche, aber sie verarbeiten professionell Titan. Wenn das mit Schweißen zu richten ist, dürfte das für die ne leichte Übung sein.

Auf der Seite ist noch nich viel zu sehen. Hin und wieder taucht auch mal ein O.M.T. gelabelter HT-Rahmen auf. Der Chef soll ein faible für bikes haben, aber keine Ahnung, ob er die Teile selbst macht oder in China, Taiwan oder Russland hat brutzeln lassen.

Berichte mal, ob man Dir hat helfen können.

Grüße


----------



## Michael_GT (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

wir versuchen immer etwas über Kulanz zu machen, bei diesem Modell (ebenso wie bei den Carbon Bikes) ist es allerdings verzwickt, da wir nicht mehr an dieses Material rankommen. Wir können den Rahmen nur gegen die aktuellen Modelle (also Alu) tauschen. Schweißen können wir Titan auch nicht, so viel High Tech haben wir dann doch nicht  

Grüße von Michael


----------



## netizen (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Michael_GT!

Zitat:

"wir versuchen immer etwas über Kulanz zu machen, bei diesem Modell (ebenso wie bei den Carbon Bikes) ist es allerdings verzwickt, da wir nicht mehr an dieses Material rankommen. Wir können den Rahmen nur gegen die aktuellen Modelle (also Alu) tauschen. Schweißen können wir Titan auch nicht, so viel High Tech"

Zitat Ende

Was heisst denn "wir"?

Arbeitest Du bei GT Deutschland bzw. dem jetzigen Importeur?

Ich würde gern das Rad wieder fit machen, allerdings befürchte ich, keinen Rahmen finden zu können, der von den Anbauteilen und der Geometrie halbwegs passen könnte.

Über eine kurze Mail von Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen!

michael.rival "at" gmx.de

[sorry wegen der Schreibweise, hilft m.E. gegen Spam]

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Michael_GT (9. Juli 2003)

Ja ich arbeite bei GT  

Geh am Besten zu deinem GT Händler (am Besten der, wo du das Fahrrad gekauft hast. Beleg nicht vergessen!) und er soll sich dann mit Epple in Verbindung setzten. Dann schauen wir mal, was mit machen können.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dracula (9. Juli 2003)

das schweissen sollte für jeden erfahrenen wig schweisser machbar sein, unterscheidet sich kaum von edelstahl.

es sollten sich mit titanschweissen vertraute leute bei 
der luftfahrt, militär,- nuklear und medizin technik
finden lassen. 

der trick besteht in der flutung des rahmens mit argon,
und dem schweissen mit einem trailing shield (eine am brenner befestigte vorrichtung die verhindert das das noch heisse metall mit sauerstoff in berührung kommt) oder es muss in einer glovebox
geschweisst werden, das ist ein durchsichtiger kasten, mit zwei luftdicht angebrachten handschuhen in dem der rahmen reingelegt wird um dort zu schweissen....

ähnliche regeln gelten im übrigen auch für das schweissen von 
mechanisch hochbelasteten edelstahlbauteilen.

das einzigste problem sehe ich in der beschaffung des schweissdrahtes, ist aber auch machbar.
habe ich schon bei ebay.com gesehen.

wig schweissen im übrigen ist auch nicht sonderlich schwierig,
ist lediglvon der ausführung genau wie autogen (gas) schweissen, von der ausführung sollte es jeder heizungsbauer beherschen....


----------



## gtlts (10. Juli 2003)

"das schweissen sollte für jeden erfahrenen wig schweisser machbar sein, unterscheidet sich kaum von edelstahl."

--jein-- stimmt zwar prinzipiell, aber bitte nicht machen!!

"es sollten sich mit titanschweissen vertraute leute bei 
der luftfahrt, militär,- nuklear und medizin technik
finden lassen." 

--jaaaa-- bitte nur Leute mit erfahrung da dran lassen !!

zur Erklärung:

Der Riss im Oberrohr sagt ne Menge über das Verhalten von Rissen in höherlegiertem Titan und ihre Ausbreitung. Mitunter wird sogar von einem "Platzen" des Rahmens gesprochen. Solch eine Rissausbreitung läßt unter Umständen keine Zeit mehr um anzuhalten ...
Die Risse entstehen an Punkten erhöhter Spannung, welche wiederum durch Ungleichförmigkeiten im Gefüge entstehen.

Bei einer dickeren Schweißnaht ist das nicht so tragisch, weil die Schweißnaht selber ja auch Kräfte aufnimmt. Hier ist das Rohr allerdings nur max. 1mm dick und es gibt keinen Winkel, den man mit Lot auffüllen könnte ... dann noch eine nicht ganz perfekte Schweißnaht reicht aus und .... lassen wir das!

Letzendlich muß jeder selbst das Risiko kalkulieren, aber den Rahmen von jemandem Schweißen zu lassen, der noch nie legiertes Titan geschweißt hat und dann (selbstverständlich) auch keine Garantie gibt, halte ich für sehr gewagt ...

(Hängt natürlich auch von der Fahrweise ab)

grüße

ralf


----------



## gruenbaer (10. Juli 2003)

die nächstliegende renommierte custombike-titanschmiede dürfte dann wohl Rewel sein.
daß die südtiroler das hand-werk der titanverarbeitung in den letzten 10 jahren zur perfektion gebracht haben, bestreitet wohl keiner mehr.

anruf/mail lohnt sicher.


----------



## dracula (10. Juli 2003)

ralf,
im grunde hast du schon recht.

hatte schliesslich selbst zwei miesgeschweisste titanrahmen die
gerissen sind.

aber wenn jemand die richtigen materialien verwendet und die 
sich an die entsprechenden verarbeitungskriterien hält und ordentlich schweissen kann ist das auch kein thema.

sicher sollte man vorher vielleicht ein paar teststreifen schweissen und diese testen...



ich werde mir irgendwann sicher mal ein bischen titan zusammenkaufen und mich mit meiner kemppi
mastertig w2500acdc an die sache rantasten.


----------



## gtlts (10. Juli 2003)

dracula,

bin auch nicht gerade risiko-unfreudig, wenn mann's selber macht und weiß worauf man sich einläßt ... aber wer hat schon wirklich Ahnung vom Schweißen (dazu noch Titan) und vor allem die nötige Sorgfalt (... und ist dann noch bezahlbar ...) ....

wollte nur Sichergehen, daß keiner auf allzu Dumme Gedanken kommt ...

wenn Du ein paar erfahrungen gesammelt hast mit Deiner "kemppi mastertig w2500acdc" kannst Du mir ja mal infos zukommen lassen ... 

Übrigens: Titanrohre 

http://www.shapirosupply.com/catalog/catalog22.html

Ich werde dort demnächst bestellen (allerdings 4130) wenn Du auch was willst, können wir uns vielleicht den Versand teilen ...

grüße

--ralf--


----------



## dracula (11. Juli 2003)

erstmal danke für den link,
bin nämlich immer auf der suche nach sourcen für 4130
und titan um evtl. das eine oder andere teil zb für meinen
dodge anzufertigen.

schaue mir den link mal genauer an und vielleicht komme ich auf eine idee...

was fahrradteile anbelangt würde mich die konstruktion eines fullys interessieren und eine lenkervorbaueinheit,

bin nur leider zeitlich meist so eingespannt,
das ich es in 10 wochen nicht geschafft habe mein 
hinterrad auszuzentrieren.

was die schweissanlage anbelangt,
ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden,
hatte bisher nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.
nur der brenner ist nicht 100% mit binzel kompatibel,
endkappen sind deswegen nicht überall zu haben...
muss mir irgendwann noch ein fusspedal zulegen.

benutze die anlage aber auch nur gelegentlich,
da das schweissen bei mir nicht unbedingt berufsbedingt ist.

ich hatte mir zuerst einen tragbaren cemont inverter mit 150a und acdc gekauft.

der war im grunde auch nicht schlecht,
doch ist mir bei längerem aluschweissen mit 130a der lüfter ausgefallen und dann war natürlich gleich die platine defekt, 
deswegen habe ich jetzt ne grössere anlage mit höherer einschaltdauer.

(100%20° 80%40°)


----------



## olli (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gruenbaer _
> *die nächstliegende renommierte custombike-titanschmiede dürfte dann wohl Rewel sein.
> daß die südtiroler das hand-werk der titanverarbeitung in den letzten 10 jahren zur perfektion gebracht haben, bestreitet wohl keiner mehr.
> 
> anruf/mail lohnt sicher. *



Das lohnt sich wirklich! Ich habe bei meinem vorletzten Südtirol Urlaub einen Rahmen schweissen lassen - 2 Löcher zuschweissen und eine neue Öse einschweissen lassen.

Hat sage und schreibe nicht mehr als 20 (in worten zwanzig!) Euro gekostet.

Das ging sehr flott, ich war eine Woche dort, am Montag gleich den Rahmen gebracht, gefragt, ob sie es machen, am Donnerstag dann abgeholt.


----------



## dracula (11. Juli 2003)

bei der gelegenheit könnte er sich dann noch ein gusset
an der sattelstützenaufnahme anbringen lassen, oder?


----------



## thrillseeker (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dracula _
> *
> mein herr papa hat übrigens den ersten zaskar rahmen den es in deutschland gab, dieser wurde 1990 von sport import auf der ifma vorgestellt. *



COOL! Gibt's Bilder von dem Oldtimer? Und: ist das auch 'n Prototyp - denn das Zaskar wurde doch offiziell erst ab 1991 verkauft?

Steht zumindest hier:     

http://www.gt-bikes.co.uk/aboutgt.htm 

"1991: The legendary USA made Zaskar (frame only ) is introduced. This is one      of the first USA
     made aluminum frames that can withstand the rigors of offroad use"

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dracula (17. Juli 2003)

ja,
ich glaube das zaskar wurde hier 91 eingeführt,
aber natürlich gab es vorher ein paar rahmen womit
man den händlern das modell schmackhaft machen wollte.

der rahmen sieht genauso aus wie die anderen von 91,
schwarzer schriftzug, usw.


----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael_GT _
> *Ich hab mal ne Mail an Pacific geschrieben (allerdings hab ich nur nach dem Lightning gefragt), hier die Antwort:
> 
> For Modell year 1998 the fork was a judy XC with 65mm of travel
> ...



So, und nun hat der gute Onkel Moe auch ein Bild zu der Info von Michael. 
 
Das Lightning gab es nicht in Deutschland (deshalb kannten wir es wohl auch nicht bzw. nur wenige von uns) und es war ein GT-Komplettbike aus Titan. Das Bild ist aus dem 1997er Katalog für den deutschsprachigen Raum.
Shimano STX am Titanrahmen - das mutet schon etwas komisch an... Falls irgendjemand den US-Preis von 1997 für das Teil weiß, das würde mich echt mal interessieren!


----------



## Bersi (24. Oktober 2003)

da ist ja nur billigkrams dran? wollten die damit den preis senken?


----------



## frozenfrogz (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich meine, etwas von 1700 oder 1900 $ gelesen zu haben, finde die Seite aber leider nicht mehr im Netz 
Für welches Modell kann ich da natürlich auch nicht sagen.
Bei epinions.com gibt es noch eine Tabelle mit den Specs für das ´98er Modell.

http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-79582-GT_Lightning__1998/display_~full_specs


----------



## Ganimed! (25. Oktober 2003)

Also ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Preis erinnern. 1998 hatte hier in Köln der Bike Palast :kotz: (Martin Rühl) so ein GT Lightning im Laden hängen, für 3500 DM. Weiß ich deshalb noch so genau weil ich drauf und dran war es mir zu kaufen. 

Nun, da der Bike Palast aber immer weit unter den Preisen der Konkurenz vertickt hat (wie er da noch Provit draus geschlagen hat, weiß bis heute niemand), handelt es sich aber sicherlich nicht um den damaligen Listenpreis  

Greetz,


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2003)

Hier verkauft gerade jemand sein Lightning bei E...com. Dort kann man auch ein paar Daten und den Preis nachschauen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3632903426&category=27947


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightfire (15. Juli 2004)

My Dad on his Lightning.  Now Singlespeed, soon to be rigid using On-one Ti forks.

P::..


----------

